# What sort of frog is this fella?



## Earthling (Apr 19, 2007)

Ive had a couple of these guys leaping around the shed as of late. And I mean leap....
Anybody have any idea what sort they are......they look nice.


----------



## MrBredli (Apr 19, 2007)

Lesueurs Tree Frog?


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 19, 2007)

southern brown tree frog??
l. ewingi
Litoria something anyway


----------



## cris (Apr 19, 2007)

A rocket frog, litoria goestocheckbooki


----------



## cris (Apr 19, 2007)

Actually i think its a lesuers(spelling?) frog(aka stony creek frog) Litoria lesueuri


----------



## Earthling (Apr 19, 2007)

Did a quick google search image of Lesueurs Tree Frog and thats what he looks like. Thanks guys.


----------



## Just_Joshin (Apr 19, 2007)

It definately looks like a Litoria......Kinda looks like a Litoria fallax (Easter dwarf tree frog) that we get down here but i doubt that it is.

Does it make a sound kinda like a zipper being zipped up and down really fast???? This may sound silly but it's like ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT.........ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Earthling (Apr 19, 2007)

I can hear 3 or 4 different sorts womanator but no ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit....


----------



## meshe1969 (Apr 19, 2007)

Litoria wilcoxi, Stoney Creek Frog, http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Litoria/wilcoxi/

Lesueur's aren't that far up.


----------



## Earthling (Apr 19, 2007)

We have a new contender! the markings are exactly the same on the head and shoulders


----------



## cris (Apr 19, 2007)

meshe1969 said:


> Litoria wilcoxi, Stoney Creek Frog, http://frogs.org.au/frogs/species/Litoria/wilcoxi/
> 
> Lesueur's aren't that far up.



Thats just a new name for the same frog to us up here  when did they make them a new species? i seem to remember this from a previous thread now.


----------

